# USA SE Regionals



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone have any scores to share from the USA SE Regionals?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Taking fotos and running after a 6.5 yo.

Excellent Regionals. This is how it should be. Welcoming and excellent location, people are open and making sure that people are taken care of, everyone cheering people on (no matter whom), people catching up with old friends. Two young and excellent helpers- agile, fluid, safe and strong.

Frans S. was 95 in OB and 93 in protection. Did a reset in basic position. Excellent bitework - intense. Martin's dog was 97 in protection (low in OB) and was awesome.
Just a few off the top of my head...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2011 Southeastern Regional Championship - The Results
None posted yet(I'm posting this for referencing later in the weekend)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Say hello to Randall H. and Dieter Schmale!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Did, Jason. Last time I saw Dieter, it was pre-Cara. It was great fo her - she grew up at these trials and knows a lot of people. The SDA club from Chatt was there.....

Mike Caputo was there as well, tracking coordinator.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We had Dieter as a judge in 2008. Tough, but excellent judge. He was great to chat with also. 

Sue, has Frans S. moved to the USA? I noticed he is entered in the AWDF championships too as a USCA member from SC.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Yes, he married Shannon Hoffman.

I agree: Dieter is an excellent judge. Randall is too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Didn't know that. 

I have never seen Randall judge.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

Can I just say... that Frans and Shannon are awesome??! Got my little guy from them about 4 months ago and he has been absolutely stellar :-D


----------

